# Getting my military email address



## rocksteady (22 Aug 2008)

I would like to know how I can obtain my military email address...I'm in Borden on PRETC right now awaiting my 3's course...Where do I have to go to get this done?

Thanks


----------



## Loachman (22 Aug 2008)

Ask your supervisor.

Due to your current status, you may not get one.


----------



## fire_guy686 (25 Aug 2008)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> I would like to know how I can obtain my military email address...I'm in Borden on PRETC right now awaiting my 3's course...Where do I have to go to get this done?
> 
> Thanks



Only people on PRETC I have ever heard of having an e-mail would be troops who are on a tasking that required them to be on a computer. Otherwise your chances of getting one are very very slim.


----------



## Sub_Guy (25 Aug 2008)

If you present a good case you might have a better chance of getting your DIN account established, the worst they can say is no.

With a DIN account all the regulations are at your fingertips and as a new guy sitting around waiting for your 3's, what better way to kill time than to get familiar with the regulations.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2008)

Why do you want one ?

The reason i ask is because we have had posters here before who were just looking for LCF.


----------



## kratz (25 Aug 2008)

As DH mentioned if you make a good case in your request for an account, it maybe granted. You will be required to sign a form confirming that you have
 read and  understand DADO 6001-1  . 
To give yourself an edge read the reference ahead of time before applying for an account.

edit: to fix the reference.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Aug 2008)

Hey, if Bloggins can have one.... (he's on the DIN) so should this cool cat too!  ;D


----------



## Inspir (27 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why do you want one ?



Facebook  :-\


----------



## danchapps (27 Aug 2008)

When I was on PRETC I had one. My case was that I was tasked to Clothing Stores and REQUIRED computer access to do my job. As soon as I was done at clothing it was revoked, well, actually a day and a half before I left it was revoked. It took me over a month to get it back once I was done my 3'sand here in Edmonton (long story). My worry is that you want it so you can have the cool "Canadian Forces" network on Facebook. My 2 cents, I doubt you will need it that bad while you are sitting on PRETC. 


Edit: Inspir beat me by a keystroke.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Its usually very simple;  if you have a requirement to do business (military business) on DND IS, your supervisor will normally identify that and submit a request for a Forces account for you.  These forms normally vary from base to base, but your supervisor, USO and ISSO are all normal required signatures on your account request.

Officially, CF mbrs' "Forces" accounts and DEMS (Defence Electronic Mail System) mailboxes are for official use only, and without an official requirement, a request will be denied.  

If you do get a Forces account and DEMS mailbox, remember there is no expectation of privacy, and you will be signing forms that state you understand all the rules.  FWIW, those forms have been used in Admin and Disciplinary Investigations and misuse of DND IS has resulted in formal admin and/or disciplinary action being taken, in situations I have provided SME information to the CoC for in the past.

I can't predict what your supervisor will say but...in most cases, the USO and ISSO don't question the Supervisors recommendation for access to "Protected A Storage/Protected B Processing" designated IS.  If you don't need one, don't get one.  At PRETC, you'll be bored enough to do stupid things that will get flagged, reported and potentially investigated, and you won't know its happening until its happened.
'


----------



## Stoker (27 Aug 2008)

I though all members of the CF are entitled to DIN access and a e mail account to go along with it. On my ship we ensure all members have one.


----------



## danchapps (27 Aug 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I though all members of the CF are entitled to DIN access and a e mail account to go along with it. On my ship we ensure all members have one.



That's just it, you're on ship, it's needed. This fellow is waiting 3's, to me, from being there, it appears as though they don't need this account. If tasked, yes! If no tasking that requires it, hold tight till your posted. I just hope they don't feel we're dog piling.


----------



## Stoker (27 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> That's just it, you're on ship, it's needed. This fellow is waiting 3's, to me, from being there, it appears as though they don't need this account. If tasked, yes! If no tasking that requires it, hold tight till your posted. I just hope they don't feel we're dog piling.



So if a kid wants to access the DIN to look up regs, access a pub etc how do they go about doing that? Are there computers set aside for that purpose?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I though all members of the CF are entitled to DIN access and a e mail account to go along with it. On my ship we ensure all members have one.



Most people "trained and posted" have an account, as many orders/directives/etc are passed via email for day to day stuff.  Members do not need email to acccess EMAA, as an example of a legitimate IS access requirement.  Where I am at, the powers that be are even using seperate requests for GP-Net accounts, which are seemingly going by the way of AD for management, along line with all Forces accounts.  

There is a reluctance for IS Managers to give out accounts to users who are in the training system 'on mass' and for good reason.

Point to note:  you do not need a Forces account and DEMS mailbox to access the DIN.  8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> So if a kid wants to access the DIN to look up regs, access a pub etc how do they go about doing that? Are there computers set aside for that purpose?



There are a few ways;  

- The unit can set up a workstation that has a locked-down generic account that allows users to access the DIN thru Internet Explorer.  Users sign for the time they log in, log off.  If something amiss happens, those questionable things are viewable thru logs, which of course have date/time stamps.  

- You can also have network accounts that simply log the person on, but the user doesn't have an Group memberships, login scripts, and all the things that allow standard users data (network drives) and the like.  No mailbox is created for the user.  They can, however, access the DIN (EMAA, CANFORGENs, QR & Os, etc).  Whether they have a smick where to look is a different story, but a good administrator will have a pre-config'd Favorites folder that he/she can give users access to.  This is the one I've seen commonly used.  We would get a list of X number of accounts, for a course, lets say.  When we created the accounts, we set them to "time out" the last day of the course, and then later would go thru and delete them, or just disable them for the next request to come thru.  Different bases have different policies and practices, and so do the different Environments.

- other times, a supervisor can provide supervised access on their own workstation, which I have also seen.

It is possible for a 'bare-bones' account to be created that provides EXTREMELY controlled and  limited access for those we wish to have so.


----------



## danchapps (27 Aug 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> So if a kid wants to access the DIN to look up regs, access a pub etc how do they go about doing that? Are there computers set aside for that purpose?



The student could ask their staff for either a written copy of reg relating to what they are searching for (time consuming, but I've seen it done, not often), or one of the methods that Eye In The Sky Stated would work well. As the OP was looking specifically for a forces email, I'm suspecting they wanted it for facebook, or to look cool emailing home. I know when I was on PRETC with mine all of my friends asked where I got it. I admit I used it myself to get the Canadian Forces network on facebook. It's a networking tool. My thought is that unless it's really needed, shouldn't have it. I don't know why they gave me email as opposed to just regular access, I didn't need the email. That's life I guess.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Aug 2008)

What's the big deal about not giving accounts to people?   I don't quite understand!  I've had an account made for me even though I used it once in 1.5 years (we used NFTC accounts for our buisness).  If they actually created the accounts even though we didn't need it (no, we did not request it!), why can't they provide it to people sitting and waiting for a course?  Maybe I don't understand the complexity of creating accounts but be kind, I'm no IT genius.  

I don't think you can access Facebook or personnal email from the DIN... Most bases have Gen Net access though.

Max


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I don't think you can access Facebook



Some people ( new kids looking for LCF) want a forces email adress just so they can join the CF group on facebook. I guess actualy being in the CF isnt enough. If you are not on facebook CF group, you aint in the CF i guess.......


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

Chapeski,

Unless we receive a specfic request that states "no DEMS access", we pump out the standard Big Mac Combo account.     Thats likely why you got email.

Having an email account, IT access, the ability to login to even a PA Storage/PB Processing network possess concerns for those of us who babysit these creatures.  Providing access to these things to folks who know just enough to annoy trained troops and get themselves in trouble, is something that is usually avoided.

Every person that can access the network is a potential threat to that system. Period.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Aug 2008)

Is it that easy to get into trouble on a CF computer? How would it annoy "trained" people?

EITS, I wasn't talking about the email but the DND computer access.  I wasn't "trained" yet and didn't really need an account.  I don't think it annoyed anyone!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> What's the big deal about not giving accounts to people?   I don't quite understand!  I've had an account made for me even though I used it once in 1.5 years (we used NFTC accounts for our buisness).  If they actually created the accounts even though we didn't need it (no, we did not request it!), why can't they provide it to people sitting and waiting for a course?  Maybe I don't understand the complexity of creating accounts but be kind, I'm no IT genius.
> 
> I don't think you can access Facebook or personnal email from the DIN... Most bases have Gen Net access though.
> 
> Max



Creating the account itself it not complex.  The big deal is simple; every account has access to some portion of the DWAN.  The biggest threat to a IS/network is the users actually authorized to access that IS.  That is why there are (where I've worked) several signatures required for an account request for Protected B Processing/Protected A storage, and there is ALOT of crap that goes on in that world most people just don't see or know about.  If you think of DND IS as part of our National Information Operations (which it is), then maybe the idea of what I am talking about will start to form (threats to that IS).

As for your accounts, I am not speaking poorly of the PRETC troops, but in contrast to PRETC troops ...as IT Admins, we would think that mbrs such as yourself and your specific peers in training are not such a threat.  I am hoping you get my veiled speech on that, but PM if not.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is it that easy to get into trouble on a CF computer?



It sure is. Look at the people in the last couple of years being caught doing things they shouldnt have been.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Is it that easy to get into trouble on a CF computer? *How would it annoy "trained" people*?
> 
> EITS, I wasn't talking about the email but the DND computer access.  I wasn't "trained" yet and didn't really need an account.  *I don't think it annoyed anyone*!



It was a reference to their level of knowledge and training, vice having something to do with if they do/do not need access.  They know just enough (in PRETC, most of them) to piss off the trained troops and get themselves in trouble.   ;D

Is it easy to get in trouble?  It sure is.  I am betting if I went to a computer you usually logged into, and went thru your local profile, I'd find something that shouldn't be there, officially.  And I've seen "officially" used officially before.  Best thing I can say is ignorance is not a defence.  ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Aug 2008)

I don't think I used my account enough to have anything   The only reason I used it lately is to get a PMQ in Cold Lake and get my posting message via email.  Didn't even open Explorer...


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Didn't even open Explorer...



Some people do, and thats when the trouble starts. A bunch of kids on PRETC sitting in a room bored + Internet access = Trouble.


----------



## danchapps (27 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Some people do, and thats when the trouble starts. A bunch of kids on PRETC sitting in a room bored + Internet access = Trouble.



I've got some recent pictures of CFSAL to verify that fact. It wasn't pretty, and very expensive. Well, minus the internet, and it was one kid, but you folks can see where I'm going with it.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Is it easy to get in trouble?  It sure is.  I am betting if I went to a computer you usually logged into, and went thru your local profile, I'd find something that shouldn't be there, officially.  And I've seen "officially" used officially before.  Best thing I can say is ignorance is not a defence.  ;D



How many times on this site, have we seen reports of CF members getting busted for "Porn"?  Guess how they got busted?

There is a serious Security issue with having a DND Account.  Everyone has to be conscious of what they use their accounts for, and how they manage themselves.

Eye In The Sky is trying to tell you that this is a very serious matter, and not a simple matter of registering your own Rogers/Sympatico/Aliant/Cogeco/Shaw/etc. account.  The DND systems are very well monitored for abuse, as is all Government networks.  

Next question is:  Why give out accounts to people who may not be in the CF in three months?  Just because you got through BMQ/SQ, doesn't mean you will pass Trades Training.  You could wash out and be Released.  Giving you an account, just wasted someone else's time and efforts, that I am sure could have been put to better use somewhere else, such as on me......  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is a serious Security issue with having a DND Account.  Everyone has to be conscious of what they use their accounts for, and how they manage themselves.



And the truth is, most people don't realize just how true that is..until it is too late.  



> Next question is:  Why give out accounts to people who may not be in the CF in three months?  Just because you got through BMQ/SQ, doesn't mean you will pass Trades Training.  You could wash out and be Released.  Giving you an account, just wasted someone else's time and efforts, that I am sure could have been put to better use somewhere else, such as on me......  ;D



This is true from a completely administrative perspective.  Each account takes time to create, configure, track during the process (we use trouble ticket software, someone has to open, update, and close these tickets), monitor, and delete/transfer as required.  Each user that is created has a domino affect on your IS, and affects other things, like data backups.  Most users aren't aware of and don't see the backend of these IS networks, but it is there and the bigger it is, the more people are required to administer and support it.

However, taken from a security perspective, all of these troops are potential threats *from the inside* of the network.  

Maybe this kid or one like him is one of the kids requesting a Forces/DEMS account.  Maybe he/she is disgruntled, and about to be released from the CF.  Who wants to be the NCO that signed off as his/her supervisor requesting his/her DWAN access?  

I won't get into the tech talk about all this, but there are 2 basic types of threats we protect DND IS from; external and internal (read our own users).  There are 2 basic types of security we use against those threats; physical (think locked doors, secure areas) and technical (user accounts, groups, file system security, and that stuff).  Assuming people won't misuse DND IS is as smart as assuming a C7 isn't loaded when you pick it up.  You don't, you do individual safety precautions (no mag fitted) or a proper unload drill (mag fitted).  We have our own flavour of those drills.

If anyone wants to know my credentials in this area, feel free to PM me and I will gladly provide.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Aug 2008)

The procees is not the same at all bases,   most in fact have unit level apps that do not require trouble tickets (AGMT) as is the case in marpac.  I can attest to this being a unit ITC myself, and in my former trade in the Network support shop.  Account creation even at the netadmin level takes about 4 minutes and occupies about %10 of the netadmins day, the rest beinbg spent on servers and data storage issues, the monitroing of accounts is a J6 function.

As for a forces user account and DEMS, one is an app the other is a network. in fact even a mailbox on the domain does not give every user message traffic from DEMS think of DEMS as a replacement to the ADDN, in fact address list and alias' have been created on the network specifically for DEMS purposes. Again my credentials and employment can be verified also.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> With a DIN account all the regulations are at your fingertips and as a new guy sitting around waiting for your 3's, what better way to kill time than to get familiar with the regulations.


You would think so but, NOT always true.
When I tried to read some directives I was blocked.  When I argued about it, I got this reply from the main Puzzle palace



> In accordance with DWAN Internet Access Security Policy, all Microsoft Word files (doc) are blocked at the DWAN firewalls. For access to this, you will need to use gpnet workstation as gpnet is located outside the DWAN and as such has a much lower security threshold. For access to and locations of gpnet workstations, see your local IT support personel.



and whe I argued about it again.... I got the following



> The site
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/docs/word/instruction_20_04_f.doc
> 
> is not on the DWAN. It sits outside the DWAN firewalls on the GPNET and as such is treated like regular internet traffic.



So, although documents are on the DIN, they are NOT always accessible on the DIN (from your usual work station  :rage:


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (28 Aug 2008)

If you find this frustrating, you can imagine how I feel while attempting to configure and deploy software to the DWAN. I have learned to stop asking, "Why are we doing it this way?"  :brickwall:


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

configure & deploy software to DQAN ???

Like what kind of software ? ... Approved kind or the "other" kind ?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Aug 2008)

I'm surprised that there wasn't a sig in here sooner. The main reason people need forces "email accounts" are because thats the only truly solid way we get people on the DWAN. When we add people , we're adding them to the domain( a big list of useres that can access the DWAN from any computer on the domain). within these domains they get a nice personal Q:\ Drive and access to programs like EMAA, Mircosoft word, etc. Not to mention unit drives and such.Getting an @forces.gc.ca account is just a bonus.


 Security wise, its a lot easier to screen one troop and track who is on what computer at what time on what site through an individual account assigned to that person instead of having generic accounts set up for untrained troops, anyone that has every used GPNET knows how easy it is to just log off when you get the nasty gram from CFNOC about a disallowed site. It similar to why we sign out keys for certain areas instead of others. If that person goes in and steals stuff, then you know who was in there and where to find the soon to be charged member.

So to answer the original question. I'd talk to the help desk in borden (your supervisors should have their number) and you'll have to fill out a request form, sign a user agreement (and yes, there is a portion on there for supervisor's signature... so if he doesn't feel you need it ...too bad), and then wait for it to be created. 

Hope that helps you.

Velox Versutus Viligans


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Some people do, and thats when the trouble starts. *A bunch of kids on PRETC* sitting in a room bored + Internet access = Trouble.



Also results in numerous bannings here        :

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

Most of the issues with this is the misunderstanding and incorrectly used terminology.  

The DIN is in fact an Intranet site, meaning it sits behind the firewall/DMZ.  

Understanding what an IntraNet site is, vice an InterNet site, is important in this.

Generally speaking, "x.mil.ca" sites are IntraNet sites.  "x.forces.gc.ca" are InterNet sites.  When you are logged onto your Baseline computer, that belongs to a network that is behind the firewall (which is where the IntraNet webservers reside).  When you try to access a document from a "x.forces.gc.ca" site, that request then goes to a firewall server.  The firewall server is set up to allow/deny specific requests.  In this case, deny.

Geo, in your case, you are not trying to get a doc from the DIN, as the DIN truly exits, rather you are trying to access a document that resides on DND InterNet webservers from a Baseline PC (I am assuming) that resides 'internally', or behind the firewall.  From a PC you are logged into your Forces account with, any and all requests for access to Internet sites will hit the firewall server, which will allow or deny access to the site, and allow or deny access to a document on the site.  You may be able to 'see' the site but get the PFO message when you try to pull a document from that site, which seems to be the case here.

As GP-Net (which means General Purpose Network) resides on the outside of the firewall, you can access InterNet sites that you can't get to via a Baseline PC, because the Internet request from your Baseline PC goes to the firewall, where it says "uh uh".  That may or may not be the case from a GP-Net machine (which is not a true unrestricted InterNet PC like yours at home would be.)

The key to it, IMO, is understanding the DIN is not something users can see from the home Internet PCs.  I say *"home"* because I am anticipating someone talking about "using their DND laptop from home", which they are then using a PC that has DVPNI or something similar installed on it, that requires additional authentication to our RAS setups, encryption, tunneling of packets and other weird and wonderful things that makes your data packets gobbly-gook to anyone who can intercept them on the Internet, but useful to you when your laptop has the right "key" to use the encrypted data.  

The list of actual networks that comprise the DWAN is mind boggling and I know for a fact there are a bunch I haven't even heard of.

And I am betting its all clear now...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that there wasn't a sig in here sooner.



That would be me. :  FWIW, I was managing DND IS as a Network Manager when you were 13.



> The main reason people need forces "email accounts" are because thats the only truly solid way we get people on the DWAN. When we add people , we're adding them to the domain( a big list of useres that can access the DWAN from any computer on the domain). within these domains they get a nice personal Q:\ Drive and access to programs like EMAA, Mircosoft word, etc. Not to mention unit drives and such.Getting an @forces.gc.ca account is just a bonus.



You do not need a Forces account to access EMAA, an IntraNet site.  A DEMS mailbox is not a "bonus".  Your technical description is flawed and confusing.  @forces.gc.ca is just an SMTP address, not an account.



> So to answer the original question. *I'd talk to the help desk in borden * (your supervisors should have their number) and you'll have to fill out a request form, sign a user agreement (and yes, there is a portion on there for supervisor's signature... so if he doesn't feel you need it ...too bad), and then wait for it to be created.



I am sure the NCOs are PRETC wouldn't want all their troops just calling the Borden HD anymore than the folks at the HD would want all these people calling them.

Users don't identify their own requirement at the Pte(R) level...think about it.


----------



## aussiechangover (28 Aug 2008)

comming from PRETC myself doing OJT at the moment  I don't believe there is a need for a student on PRETC to need access to email. All of their queries can be directed through the appropriate company offices there and they can assist you with what you need. After all you should only be there for a short time before commencing your QL3's and you probably won't have access to it either.  If your going to be in the shacks for any extended period of time just get normal internet access hooked up it won't give you access to the DWAN but you'd be surprised what you can get off it normally.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> If your going to be in the shacks for any extended period of time just get normal internet access hooked up it won't give you access to the DWAN but you'd be surprised what you can get off it normally.
> 
> just my 2 cents



Such as...

DAODs

QR & O's

CFAOs

CBIs

etc, etc, etc.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

you might be able to get at some of the regulations .... but now necessarily all of them.
I found myself in a catch 22.  Couldn't get at the regs from my official CF terminal.  And the GP net terminals aren't available on this floor.

Ridiculous!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> you might be able to get at some of the regulations .... but now necessarily all of them.
> I found myself in a catch 22.  Couldn't get at the regs from my official CF terminal.  And the GP net terminals aren't available on this floor.
> 
> Ridiculous!



Geo,

I agree with you.  Everything CF mbrs need should be available on our IntraNet, full stop.  I am hoping to explain 'the way it is now'...but certainly not saying "and this is the way to do business".  I'm just a worker bee after all!   8)


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> In accordance with DWAN Internet Access Security Policy, all Microsoft Word files (doc) are blocked at the DWAN firewalls. For access to this, you will need to use gpnet workstation as gpnet is located outside the DWAN and as such has a much lower security threshold. For access to and locations of gpnet workstations, see your local IT support personel.



Interesting, I was just reading the 1 CAD orders online yesterday and they are in word format..


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

would contend that it depends on which side of the firewall the server is located on.

The text you quoted is verbatim - cut & paste from the reply I got from 

DWAN Firewall Security Analyst
Directorate, Information Management Technology, Products, & Services | Directorate, Technologies, Produits et Services Gestion de l'information
Department of National Defence | Défence Nationale
National Defence Headquarters | Quartier Général de la Défence nationale Major-General George R. Pearkes Building | Edifice Major-Général George R. Pearkes 
101 Colonel By Drive, Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Aug 2008)

No doubt, but if it is a DND regulation or order I would like to think that all that information is kept on the good side of the firewall, and not out there in the wild west.

If it is a word document from a government website (shouldn't matter what side of the wall its on) it should be good to go, but to block all word docs from outside the firewall is foolish.

The DND IT community makes no sense to me at all, after working at BIS in Esquimalt for many years and watching these IT superheroes tell us what we need for our daily operations, which usually ended up making our lives more difficult.  It damn near drove me crazy.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> The DND IT community makes no sense to me at all, after working at BIS in Esquimalt for many years and watching these IT superheroes tell us what we need for our daily operations, which usually ended up making our lives more difficult.  It damn near drove me crazy.



Too many irons in the fire, too many empires, too much resistance to change.  There has been some improvements but...I don't see a light at the end of the tunnel yet.


----------



## geo (28 Aug 2008)

Light at the end of the tunnel = 401 from Montreal to Toronto (Toot, Toot!)


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Interesting, I was just reading the 1 CAD orders online yesterday and they are in word format..



Try and email an excel file.......doesnt work. Thats why the guys have to bring the schedule home before emailing it to us.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Try and email an excel file.......doesnt work. Thats why the guys have to bring the schedule home before emailing it to us.



That explains the emails I get at home, I just thought it was because the schedule is in a constant state of change 

Although while organizing refresher training at 443 I would excel for the nominal roll, which would get sent to all participants, rations, and the school conducting the training with no issues at all from my DIN account (my last excel email went out 5 weeks ago).   Oh the hamster just woke up, so the excel goes just fine internally, but to leave the DWAN and go out on the Net it gets blocked...

What the hell good is it if we can't email basic office documents?  Those lame PPS spam emails don't seem to have a problem getting through..


----------



## Snafu-Bar (28 Aug 2008)

No one zip's or rar's thier .xml's before sending?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Try and email an excel file.......doesnt work. Thats why the guys have to bring the schedule home before emailing it to us.



Hmm... strange here at the school we email excel files constantly and have no problems, the only problems I get is trying to send the newer versions of excel to my DIN Account  :-\


----------



## muffin (29 Aug 2008)

I am always having trouble managing our applications inside the DWAN. DNDLearn barely works in there at all, and we have to beg admins to add it as a trusted site.
The latest Java update killed the CFMSS (OPME application) - SSL conflict...  luckily our Programmer in Ottawa was able to fix that server side so I didn't have to petition Baseline admins to do anything ... 

I just heard we might be moving away from BASELINE within the year - not sure to what yet though.

muffin


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Aug 2008)

Actually there was a notice about a month (or so) ago on the BASELINE update screen with ref to moving away from the currect baseline update process.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (29 Aug 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Actually there was a notice about a month (or so) ago on the BASELINE update screen with ref to moving away from the currect baseline update process.



Yes - SMS is going to be used to push updates, patches, upgrades etc to the workstation.  I can't say how it will work exactly because that is not my section, but I hope they reduce the amount of time it takes to log in! They can push software and updates to the workstation without requiring the user to initiate the process via login script (as was the case on the 2k baseline), or services and external launchers on the DSB XP image. The question is: will they still use the slow process in conjunction with SMS?

I have been deploying software using SMS on the NCR Net (our open network) for over a year now and it is extremely effective. I also have a Pilot of users who have been receiving custom applications in the NCR on the DSB baseline via SMS. Its an update to the infrastructure that is long overdue as far as I am concerned. The problem is getting people to buy into it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> Yes - SMS is going to be used to push updates, patches, upgrades etc to the workstation.  I can't say how it will work exactly because that is not my section, but I hope they reduce the amount of time it takes to log in! They can push software and updates to the workstation without requiring the user to initiate the process via login script (as was the case on the 2k baseline), or services and external launchers on the DSB XP image. The question is: will they still use the slow process in conjunction with SMS?
> 
> I have been deploying software using SMS on the NCR Net (our open network) for over a year now and it is extremely effective. I also have a Pilot of users who have been receiving custom applications in the NCR on the DSB baseline via SMS. Its an update to the infrastructure that is long overdue as far as I am concerned. The problem is getting people to buy into it.



The resistance is with the Baseline Mafia and DSB Ops.  SMS is a MS product, where as Baseline is their satan-child.  Baseline, for the most part, could be done away with, as it really is just a desktop management and application/package delivery system that doesn't have to be around to deploy apps (SMS can do that), control your Desktop environment (GPOs can do that), push updates/Service packs (WUS can do that) or update AV software (Symantec can do that).  I will only comment on the PA B Processing/PA Storage world, where I play.

Baseline came to be with the stupid decision to use Windows NT as the Army NOS  : when Novell Netware would have been the much better choice.  ZENworks and NAL, even at the beginning, were head and shoulders above how we are doing business now on the Baseline-mafia system.  I understand completely why MARLANT was so resistant to the change to Windows Server 2003 and the (In-) Active Directory environment.  AD now is a far cry from Netware 5/NDS when I worked with that NOS 8 years ago.


----------



## rocksteady (29 Aug 2008)

Wow I love how everyone assumes that I wanted a CF email for facebook...I'm at CFMPA now so I'm sure I'll have one sooner or later anyway....I was just curious what the process was for getting one because I use to use my school account but now that I am done my schooling I want a stable account other than hotmail etc. that can be accessed when and wherever I need it...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2008)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> Wow I love how everyone assumes that I wanted a CF email for facebook...I'm at CFMPA now so I'm sure I'll have one sooner or later anyway....I was just curious what the process was for getting one because I use to use my school account but now that I am done my schooling I want a stable account other than hotmail etc. that can be accessed when and wherever I need it...



Someone has already suggested Bell or Rogers, for one of their "Travel" kits.  That way you will have a "kit" that will travel with you and you won't have to worry about hooking up again.  I think both systems (Bell and Rogers) are wireless systems that you simply plug into any electrical outlet.  You may want to give them a closer look.  It may save you some time on your next posting, not having to look for a new Service Provider.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Aug 2008)

I'm sure you realize that the military email address is only avail to be checked on a DIN/DWAN computer and nowhere else (AFAIK).


----------



## Franko (29 Aug 2008)

Get a GMail account in the meantime. If you are not entitled to having a DWAN account you won't get one.

NFLD Sapper....you're right.

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2008)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> Wow I love how everyone assumes that I wanted a CF email for facebook...I'm at CFMPA now so I'm sure I'll have one sooner or later anyway....I was just curious what the process was for getting one because I use to use my school account but now that I am done my schooling I* want a stable account other than hotmail etc. that can be accessed when and wherever I need it... *



Maybe you didn't effin read what I wrote.  A DEMS account is not there for your use.  Get it?  Its for WORK.  Next you'll want to sign out some army guns for hunting season...


 :brickwall:


This is the reason we fought long and hard to NOT open up SIEM to all users with DEMS mailboxes; previously, all users could receive email via their SMTP address, but we controlled who could send, on a user by user basis.  An actual requirement to sent email OUTSIDE of DND would have to be indentified and signed off by the users CoC; of course, there were unit personnel who were given send permissions by default, which was signed off by the COS.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Aug 2008)

Lets clarify a couple things here,  seems there a wee bit of confused terminology

DEMS - Defense Electronic Messaging System now in Phase III of implementation.  This is a means of military message transmission for PA and below designated material only
Forces Domain user account - Used to access the DWAN from a DWAN workstation
Exchange Mailbox - pretty much comes with all DWAN user accounts

It seems that DEMS and Exchange Mailbox have been used almost interchangably as of late which is not the case,  DEMS will very shortly replace the ADDN and the unclas side of MMHS,  as for a user account and mailbox,  they are not supply items,  there is no scale of issue, and no entitlement there is a requirement and as far as cost and time spent on managing these accounts, its very minor.  It is however a very usefull tool to do things such as pass orders (I have recieved countless OP Orders of the unclas type via those means) every thing that is generated from a forces domain exchange mailbox is a corporate document and held for a minimun of 7 years, yes the account is for work or education only or a combination of the 2.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

> but now that I am done my schooling I want a stable account other than hotmail etc. that can be accessed when and wherever I need it...




You guys can geek-tech-talk yourselves into a brawl if you wish.....that being said, the OP is ROTL when it comes to the @forces.gc.ca and what he wants it for.

Done.


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Also results in numerous bannings here        :
> 
> Regards



A numerous windows requiring replacement at CFSAL ... and the need to expend scare resources to effect proper discipline as a result of such ... Good thing I have access, I'll be needing to keep my eyes on the JAG site.


----------



## danchapps (30 Aug 2008)

Did you get the email with the pictures Vern? Pretty messed up that someone would do that, and be able to get so many busted before being caught.


----------



## armyvern (30 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Did you get the email with the pictures Vern? Pretty messed up that someone would do that, and be able to get so many busted before being caught.



Oh yes, I have seen all the pictures ... the entire side of the building too (top & bottom floor windows) ... and the common area windows and main entrance doors. Yep, indeed, some people who like to call themselves "adults" wonder why they end up getting bitched at and babysat by staff. Now there's lots of pics to prove exactly _why_ that occurs. It's pretty sad - disgusting actually. 

Boy, did his buddies ever do an awesome job of looking after him too.  :

Just when did that "look after your buddy - and your buddy looks after you" rule disappear?

 :brickwall:


----------



## danchapps (30 Aug 2008)

I don't know, must have been after I left. Maybe they forgot to get some common friggin' sense issued to them. Maybe the CF should do a drunk test, get applicants drunk to see how stupid they are when hammed. The new screening process


----------



## kratz (30 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> Just when did that "look after your buddy - and your buddy looks after you" rule disappear?
> 
> :brickwall:



The same time the current rule that everyone is out for themselves.  : I worked for a Chief who commented on the same observation that you have Vern. So you are not in the minority noticing the change.


----------



## rocksteady (5 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> A numerous windows requiring replacement at CFSAL ... and the need to expend scare resources to effect proper discipline as a result of such ... Good thing I have access, I'll be needing to keep my eyes on the JAG site.



I was part of the work party that had to clean up those windows and it took about 50 people, 3 hours to clean up...I heard that it was about 30 grand in damages...That guys career is over...


----------

